# Rotary lasers



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

We have a Topcon green laser with grade entry it is well worth the price. 

Also make sure you get a water resistant one so when your helper drops it in wet concrete and hoses it off it doesn't kill the laser. (happened to our first laser)

Cole


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Thanks Golden View, I just checked it out and found this in the specs. Does this thing show you the true distance in inches of where level is? This is what the specs say.
> 
> Digital readout of elevation provides a numeric display of +/- 2-in and shows exactly how far the elevation is from on-grade
> 
> If this is the case, that's seems like a great feature.


That's all in the receiver, or "laserometer." What a word. The laser just spins a thin line, the receiver has a vertical bar of detectors that can tell you how far off you are.

At any rate, It looks like the HL700 receiver does the digital readout. I have an older one with a much smaller detection area and no digital readout. That would be a great feature! Thanks a lot, TBA here I come.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Golden view said:


> That's all in the receiver, or "laserometer." What a word. The laser just spins a thin line, the receiver has a vertical bar of detectors that can tell you how far off you are. At any rate, It looks like the HL700 receiver does the digital readout. I have an older one with a much smaller detection area and no digital readout. That would be a great feature! Thanks a lot, TBA here I come.


I have a laser now it's a David White but I have to hit the head to get it to come on. That's not good. It's 12 years old so I think it gave me a good run.


----------



## oldschoolcarp (Mar 2, 2014)

I have both hilti and spectra and l am pleased with each. Had a David White before and was not thrilled with it.

Mike


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Jason Y. said:


> Leica Rugby


That's what I have an am completely satisfied with it


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

for many years I got by with a water level! actually very accurate! 

:laughing:


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

m1911 said:


> for many years I got by with a water level! actually very accurate!
> 
> :laughing:


The moon totally throws it off.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm thinking the Stabila 05500 My lumber yard is holding a special on Trex, for every 1000 dollars you spend they give you a 100 dollar gift card and after 2000.00 you also get a 500 dollar BBQ I got a BBQ last year, so I think I will give a special on a deck. Something like spend 5 or 10 thousand and get a free BBQ. 
I have a 10,000 dollar order to put in. :thumbsup: I always get the jackpot on those days. As a matter of fact my sales rep is coming in just for my order. 








http://www.amazon.com/Stabila-05500TR-Water-Proof-Dust-Proof-Rotation-Laser/dp/B000OVA2V2


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I'm thinking the Stabila 05500 My lumber yard is holding a special on Trex, for every 1000 dollars you spend they give you a 100 dollar gift card and after 2000.00 you also get a 500 dollar BBQ I got a BBQ last year, so I think I will give a special on a deck. Something like spend 5 or 10 thousand and get a free BBQ.
> I have a 10,000 dollar order to put in. :thumbsup: I always get the jackpot on those days. As a matter of fact my sales rep is coming in just for my order.
> 
> View attachment 109378
> ...


so they're rolling out the red carpet for you... :laughing:
ganahl lumber?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes ganahl, they do it every year. There having a decking tent event in front of Anaheim store. I make out the best every year. Fasten master will be there as well.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Well gentlemen Thanks for all the input I need to head on over to TBA after purchasing that stabila. I need a meeting.


----------



## QCCI (Jan 28, 2013)

Sokkia might be the best. Nikon and Leica are very good also.


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

Californiadecks said:


> I'm thinking the Stabila 05500 My lumber yard is holding a special on Trex, for every 1000 dollars you spend they give you a 100 dollar gift card and after 2000.00 you also get a 500 dollar BBQ I got a BBQ last year, so I think I will give a special on a deck. Something like spend 5 or 10 thousand and get a free BBQ.
> I have a 10,000 dollar order to put in. :thumbsup: I always get the jackpot on those days. As a matter of fact my sales rep is coming in just for my order.
> 
> View attachment 109378
> ...


We've had the LAR250 since 09 and love it. We actually just changed the batteries in it for the first time this last Friday. 

I have zero complaints with it. We use it for siding, framing and foundation work. And we've used it to square layout when the PLS90 wasn't working


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Timuhler said:


> We've had the LAR250 since 09 and love it. We actually just changed the batteries in it for the first time this last Friday. I have zero complaints with it. We use it for siding, framing and foundation work. And we've used it to square layout when the PLS90 wasn't working


Thanks Tim, I should be getting it tomorrow, my lumberyard ordered it. You can't see it to use the 90 degree function outdoors can you? Not that it really matters because I pretty much just use the Pythagorean for that anyways, but that would be cool.


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

Californiadecks said:


> Thanks Tim, I should be getting it tomorrow, my lumberyard ordered it. You can't see it to use the 90 degree function outdoors can you? Not that it really matters because I pretty much just use the Pythagorean for that anyways, but that would be cool.


You can see fairly well in the morning on overcast days at least this time of year here.

Rest of the time, use the detector.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

i wish they would make one that works below o temp for under 3000 bucks


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Stabila makes one. It's the 05 500 tr for temperature resistance. -10 degrees


----------



## Drgrafix (Jan 31, 2013)

I bought a Spectra GL722, but they are pricey. Probably overkill but I like nice tools!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Dan_Watson said:


> Because we are Bosch whores we use the GRL400HCK. No issues.


That's the one I have been looking at. I had a Johnson that just crapped out.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Snap, some of you guys don't mess around! Big Money! 

I have the Bosch, happy with it but kind of wish I would have went with the Dewalt...shocking.

The Bosch tripod is real nice, very happy with that and the receiver works great, bright sun light the receiver can get a bit finicky.


----------

